# 150w HPS W/ Ballist Box



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm thinking of selling these once I get my other lights done 

They are 6 x9 econolights with caps these lights are like brand new and I'm going to want 250 bucks for the whole set up


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you pull the Ballasts and then install them in a box?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I didn't but the guy I bought the boat from did


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

What are you upgrading to?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

How many lights?


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

drifterfisher said:


> How many lights?


 
Hey I sent pm


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry 4 lights
DMC I didn't get a PM


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> What are you upgrading to?


Not upgrading, Just doing away with the ballast box and putting my old 150HPS lights with all the guts in them on the new boat.

Just freeing up some floor space


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

What is the reason for taking the ballasts out? why not just beef up the brackets and leave them in?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

It cuts down on the weight on the bow of the boat.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It also saves the housings from cracking on larger units.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

gotcha, i was looking at getting a few of the 150 hps lights and was going to have a buddy fabricate a detachable mount made out of aluminum I assume if the mounts are strong enough and the lights are mounted good than removing the ballasts would not be needed. I would be putting them on a 14' grizzley aluminum boat.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cobiacatcher said:


> gotcha, i was looking at getting a few of the 150 hps lights and was going to have a buddy fabricate a detachable mount made out of aluminum I assume if the mounts are strong enough and the lights are mounted good than removing the ballasts would not be needed. I would be putting them on a 14' grizzley aluminum boat.


I think with all the guts in them the 150w weight abour 8-9 lbs so by removing the guts you would save about 30 40 lbs off the front of your boat.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Flounder9.75 said:


> I think with all the guts in them the 150w weight abour 8-9 lbs so by removing the guts you would save about 30 40 lbs off the front of your boat.


Heres a close up of them when I started


----------

